# [TIPS]Firefox Custom Buttons

## Mickael

Bonjours,

Je suis tombé sur ce petit script fort sympathique alors que je cherchais à rajouter un icone dans la barre de navigation/état de firefox. Ce petit utilitaire ce nomme Custom Buttons, il m'a ainsi évité de longues heures de recherche dans le répertoire .mozilla/firefox pour simplement ajouter un icone tout en essayant de comprendre comment tout cela est programmé.  :Razz: 

Tout d'abord le lien : Custom Buttons

Une fois installé, que faire : (bon c'est juste une traduction)

Aller dans le menu Affichage---->Ajouter un nouveau bouton

Un fois la fenêtre popup de custom buttons ouverte, donner lui un nom et un lien sur une image. (je crois que par défaut la taille dans la barre de navigation est de 24x24 pixels et la taille mini de 16x16 pixels)

Vous avez ensuite dans cette même fenêtre, deux tabulations, si vous les laissez vide pour le moment c'est pas grave on pourra remplir le code une fois le bouton placé dans la dite barre.

Valider et fermer cette fenêtre

faite ensuite un clic droit sur la barre de navigation/état et la fenêtre habituelle d'ajout d'icones apparait alors,

Glisser/déposer alors votre icone (pour moi c'est Gentoo   :Razz:  ) et hop c'est fait.

C'était compliqué n'est-ce pas?

Là où cela se complique c'est pour donner une fonction à notre icone. Mais heureusement notre petit programme possède son propre  forum avec des [url=http://custombuttons.phpbbnow.com/viewtopic.php?t=207 ]exemples[/url]. J'ai donc récupéré un bouton, piqué une partie du code qui me convenait pour avoir avec un simple clic l'ouverture dans une nouvelle tabulation du site de gentoo.org.  :Cool: 

```

/*Code d'initialisation*/

this.siteGo=function(evt)

{

loadPage(evt);

}

function loadPage(evt)

{

   var url=evt.target.value;

   gBrowser.selectedTab=gBrowser.addTab(url);

}

this.value="http://www.gentoo.org";

this.setAttribute("oncommand", "this.siteGo(event);");

```

Mais comment fait-on une fois l'icone mis en place? Rien de plus simple, un clic droit sur ce dernier, on choisi créer un bouton, puis dans la tabulation  Code d'initialisation on place ce bout de code, et hop ça fonctionne.

Voilà une info capitale pour la customisation de firefox.

EDIT : je vous file un screenshot, enfin quand je pourrais avoir le lien....

----------

